# testing photo



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Works. Or do you want it like this?










if so write this

[$img]http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/2343/img26838kj.jpg[/img]

Minus the dollar sign


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

yes..thank you


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I fixed it for ya - U need the







tag in the back


----------

